# How Much Should You Weigh?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I looked it up my ideal weight is 156 pounds.But if I'm between 139 and 179 pounds I'm ok.My wife says I would be happy at 175.When I was first married I weighed 145 pounds but I was working very hard at the time.But Washer Board Abs look good.:banana02:

Oh well I lose 100 pounds I'll be down to around 175 pounds.I already have more energy with no more than I've lost already.

big rockpile


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I should be between 120 and 160. As of this morning I am 161.5 and my goal is 145. I'll decide when I get to 145 if I want to lose more or if I'm satisfied with that. I weighed 138 before I got pregnant and thought I was fat then (oh, to be so fat now!).

I hope you have great success, BRP...keep us posted.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Roger has lost 21 pounds in less than five weeks by following the Weight Watchers plan.

He likes it because he has so much more energy now!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

A lot depends on your bone structure. My DH is suppost to weigh around 195 haven't looked it up but he has very large bones. Since July he's lost about 30 lbs. It's hard to tell with him because he weighs on every scale he sees and none weigh the same.

The dr. set my weight goal for my TOPS club membership at 165, (by the way I reached that goal this week, when I weighed in last night I was exactly 165). But according to the "charts" I should weigh between 125 and 145. I think I depends on how good you feel at different sizes. Your body will tell you what you should weigh.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I no longer worry about what the books say I should weigh. Any weight loss is good is my Dr's thought. As a diabetic I find it very hard to lose weight and my Dr says this is common for diabetics. I can exercise every day and eat no more than 1000 cals and not lose weight. I guess at this point what I will never see the 150-16o they say I should weigh.
Certainly as we get older it's hard to weigh what we did in our youth for most of us. Good to know you are feeling more energy Big Rockpile. Hang in there everyone,

PQ


----------



## Paulathome (Jan 16, 2009)

Things get worse when you gain weight as you grow in age.
Sometime or the other one needs to lose weight in some or the other fashion.
Primary workout needed is exercise.
Even regular walking does pull out many calories from your body to burn the existing fats.
In addition low calorie foods are advisable to lose body weight.

Good luck Buddy

_________________
My Acai weight loss secret


----------

